# 5K0 907 044 BS to 5K0 907 044 ES Upgrade Possible?



## aydiney (Apr 19, 2014)

Hello,

I have no seat heaters and I wanted to install seat heaters not like factory default. I mean I will buy some fitted pads and install it under my seats.
I have 5K0 907 044 BS now as you now without seatheater button. 









I first bought 5K0 907 044 ES from Ebay. I pluged in ES and seat heater button works properly in my RCD screen. 








My problem is AC is not working with ES. When I press it RCD says AC is on but the climatronic panel light does not work and no cooling system works.
After I reinstall my original BS, AC is working and there is no problem.

My questions are:
1. Can this ES version work properly for my car? All the plugs are same with BS. Do I need to change some pins for it? Do I need some coding for this?
2. Is it possible to get NOT original seat heater pads and somehow install them under my seats and use them with the ES heater button with AC can work?

Thank you


----------



## RichardSEL (Apr 5, 2010)

If you post your Autoscan with the ES version and with your original version experts in here willl be able to tell more


----------



## golfi_vend (Nov 18, 2009)

You have to do climatronic basic settings.


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

golfi_vend said:


> You have to do climatronic basic settings.


He have to post Autoscan at 1st ,


----------



## aydiney (Apr 19, 2014)

Hello Again,

These are my scan results. 
Thanks 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
Control Module Part Number: 5K0 907 044 BS HW: 5K0 907 044 BS
Component and/or Version: Climatronic H15 0709
Software Coding: 0000001002
Work Shop Code: WSC 00020 999 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01006 (VW36)
VCID: 7DFBE98BEC7A8BF6F01-8028
3 Faults Found:

9470741 - Temperature Sensor for Left Footwell Vent 
B1083 15 [008] - Open or Short to Plus
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 12
Mileage: 81113 km
Date: 2040.14.11
Time: 15:03:36

9470997 - Temperature Sensor for Right Footwell Vent 
B1084 15 [008] - Open or Short to Plus
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 12
Mileage: 81113 km
Date: 2040.14.11
Time: 15:03:36

9472533 - Temperature Sensor for Evaporator Vent 
B108A 15 [008] - Open or Short to Plus
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 12
Mileage: 81113 km
Date: 2040.14.11
Time: 15:03:36


----------



## aydiney (Apr 19, 2014)

Thursday,24,April,2014,13:06:12:35813
VCDS Version: Release 12.12.2 (x64)

Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
Control Module Part Number: 5K0 907 044 ES HW: 5K0 907 044 ES
Component and/or Version: Climatronic H18 1112
Software Coding: 0000001005
Work Shop Code: WSC 12345 123 12345
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01010 (VW36)
VCID: 8005107F1B88661E1B7-80D5
1 Fault Found:

9477872 - AC Compressor First Run-In 
B109E F0 [009] - Not Performed
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 227
Mileage: 82577 km
Date: 2040.14.19
Time: 13:04:34


----------



## aydiney (Apr 19, 2014)

anyone?


----------



## RichardSEL (Apr 5, 2010)

aydiney said:


> anyone?


Full Autoscan, not just the HVAC section


----------



## aydiney (Apr 19, 2014)

RichardSEL said:


> Full Autoscan, not just the HVAC section


hi again.. 

I think this must be the full scan


Address 01: Engine (CAV) Labels: 03C-906-027-CAV.clb
Part No SW: 03C 906 027 BA HW: 03C 907 309 B
Component: MED17.5.5 G 9660 
Revision: LAH13--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0000077
Shop #: WSC 05002 000 1048576
VCID: 61C3B5FBB8C24F16F49-8034

1 Fault Found:
049508 - No Communications with HVAC Control Module (J301) 
U0164 - 000 - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 81133 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2040.14.11
Time: 18:02:21

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Load: 0.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 89.0°C
Temperature: 46.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 910.0 mbar
Voltage: 11.557 V

Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 0AM-300-04x.lbl
Part No SW: 0AM 300 050 F HW: 0AM 927 769 D
Component: GSG DSG AG7 431 9058 
Revision: 00043014 Serial number: CU501210296208
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 07038 001 1048576
VCID: 2C5D14CF8F80D27E17F-8079

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BE HW: 1K0 907 379 BE
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H31 0108 
Revision: 00H31001 
Coding: 743B60F5612300002E0F06E8861B0040350800
Shop #: WSC 00020 790 12345
VCID: 76E9F6A7C14CD8AEB1B-8023

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. (J518) Labels: 5K0-959-434.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 434 A HW: 5K0 959 434 A
Component: VWKESSYPQ35GP 085 0708 
Revision: 00085000 Serial number: 0138919523
Coding: 030C0C
Shop #: WSC 00020 999 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_KESSY_PQ35GP A01010
ROD: EV_KESSY_PQ35GP.rod
VCID: 336F0FB39ABE8D86565-8066

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 907 044 ES HW: 5K0 907 044 ES
Component: Climatronic H18 1112 
Revision: 00003001 
Coding: 0000001005
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01010
ROD: EV_ClimaAutoBasis_SE36.rod
VCID: 8005107F1B88661E1B7-80D5

1 Fault Found:
9477872 - AC Compressor First Run-In 
B109E F0 [009] - Not Performed
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 227
Mileage: 82577 km
Date: 2040.14.19
Time: 13:04:34


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 937 087 H HW: 5K0 937 087 H
Component: BCM PQ35 H 011 0035 
Revision: BE011001 
Coding: 46100A3BE8250A0040180080340049E643550A88776D89B064804000A040
Shop #: WSC 00020 790 12345
VCID: 3A712297B5D47CCE953-806F

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 1K8 955 119 F HW: 1K8 955 119 F Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 12071 10 0603 
Coding: 009F95

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH Labels: 1K0-955-559-AG.CLB
Component: RLS 130910 05 54 0403 
Coding: 0730ED

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446) Labels: 1K0-919-475.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 919 475 L HW: 1K0 919 475 L
Component: PARKHILFE 005 1806 
Revision: 00005000 Serial number: 0 263 004 450 
Coding: 100101
Shop #: WSC 00020 790 00000
VCID: 3B7F2793BAEE45C68E5-806E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 14: Susp. Elect. (J250) Labels: None
Part No SW: 3C0 907 376 A HW: 3C0 907 376 
Component: DAEMPFUNGS-SG H07 0070 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 20091000430002
Coding: 000180
Shop #: WSC 00020 790 00000
VCID: 2757EBE35666F126FAD-8072

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 AE HW: 1K0 909 605 AE
Component: 0G AIRBAG VW8 020 2300 
Revision: 05020000 Serial number: 003D1D02Z73Y 
Coding: 0012359
Shop #: WSC 00020 790 00000
VCID: 6FE7C3C37E16E96672D-803A

Subsystem 1 - Serial number: 6332MSME5624694CJ

Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 6342MSME56202F024

Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 6352QSME2D6C4220I

Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 6362QSME6C680A30N

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 521 BR HW: 5K0 953 569 E
Component: LENKS.MODUL 009 0136 
Revision: FF010037 Serial number: 20100819200096
Coding: 1012140000
Shop #: WSC 00020 999 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGVOLWS A01004
ROD: EV_SMLSNGVOLWS.rod
VCID: 7DFBE98BEC7A8BF6F01-8028

Multi Function Steering Wheel Control Module: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 542 HW: 5K0 959 542 Labels: 3C8-959-537.CLB
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H05 0010 
Coding: 830000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 1K8 920 872 HW: 1K8 920 872 
Component: KOMBI H03 0406 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 170F01
Shop #: WSC 00020 999 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04089
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW21.rod
VCID: F0E540BF2B28769EEB7-80A5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 7N0-907-530-V1.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 A HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H25 5603 
Revision: H25 Serial number: 160910F2002485
Coding: EDA91F0610020303004000
Shop #: WSC 00020 790 00000
VCID: 2E591EC7B99CA06E39B-807B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H03 0406 
Serial number: 
Coding: 000007
Shop #: WSC 00020 999 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03008
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_SE36.rod
VCID: EAD152D70DF48C4EA53-80BF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2B: Steer. Col. Lock (J764) Labels: 5K0-905-861.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 905 861 HW: 5K0 905 861 
Component: ELV-PQ35 018 0120 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 10000002906003
Coding: 0900000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00020 999 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_ELVMarquVW360UDS A01003
ROD: EV_ELVMarquVW360UDS.rod
VCID: EDDB59CB3C1A9B76C01-80B8

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 1Q0 959 701 H HW: 1Q0 959 701 H
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2129 
Coding: 0020535
Shop #: WSC 00020 790 00000
VCID: 39733D9B70D277D69C9-806C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 174 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 00020 790 00000
VCID: 316305BBA8A2BF96249-8064

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System (R12) Labels: 5K0-035-456.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 035 456 HW: 5K0 035 456 
Component: KonzernAmp 8K H06 0340 
Revision: -------- Serial number: BP218109099413
ASAM Dataset: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1 A01003
ROD: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1.rod
VCID: E7D72BE31EE6B126BAD-80B2

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 4F: Centr. Electr. II (J520) Labels: 1K0-907-532.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 532 HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: EZE_2 H25 5603 
Revision: H25 Serial number: 160910F2002485
Coding: 01030100
Shop #: WSC 00020 790 00000
VCID: EFE743C33E166966F2D-80BA

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 6R0 959 591 HW: 6R0 959 591 
Component: J245/J878 H04 0054 
Coding: 000005

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 1Q0 959 702 H HW: 1Q0 959 702 H
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2129 
Coding: 0020790
Shop #: WSC 00020 790 00000
VCID: 3A71229775D47CCE953-806F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 8P0-907-357.lbl
Part No: 8P0 907 357 K
Component: Dynamische LWR H01 0010 
Revision: 00000001 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000016
Shop #: WSC 00020 790 00000
VCID: 42815A771D04340ECD3-8017

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 035 190 HW: 5K0 035 190 
Component: Radio RCD510 041 0167 
Revision: 00000001 Serial number: VWZ1Z3K3565817
Coding: 0501000001
Shop #: WSC 00020 790 00000
VCID: E2C13AF7FDC4D40E6D3-80B7

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## golfi_vend (Nov 18, 2009)

First Step: Basic settings: hold button AC + button straight blowing (third button from left). You will see both buttons leds blinking one after another..let them run till they come to the normal status. Reference: http://www.my-gti.com/2513/volkswage...ostics-mark-vi

Second Step :Compresor Settings: Starting the engine and hold LONG-AC + heating rear window.Let it run till it comes to the normal status.


----------



## aydiney (Apr 19, 2014)

Great! It worked. Thank you soo much.

Now as you understand from my topic that I will buy OEM (meaning anything that matches) seat heaters and somehow manage to install them under my seat fabric and use this new climatronic heater button function to use for each front seat.

I have read some forums that I need to use Pin 16 and Pin 20 for electricy. My guess is that there are 3 steps for voltage in the climatronic panel so lets say it 3-6-12 volts? Is that right?

There are A, B, C slots in the climatronic. Is there two separate pin 16 for A and B and C 20 is for voltage? 

In short what are the pins for each seats in the climatronic?

Thanks again.


----------



## golfi_vend (Nov 18, 2009)

I think you can't use any other seat heating than OEM, because OEM solution send a signal to seat-heating ECU that's located under seats.
http://furmanka.blogspot.com/2009/01/mk5-podgrzewane-siedzienia-heated-seats.html


----------



## aydiney (Apr 19, 2014)

I would really want to try NOT OEM pads. Because it is ridiculusly expensive. I got almost 1000 dolar price for two heaters and ecu's.
But there are options you can do it about 100 dolars with the installation work under the seats including price.

Climatronic must send voltage to the seats. I want to try it with NOT OEM pads first.

All I need to know is which pins are used for right-left seats? At least I should try for it. 

I didnt understand the schema from the post you showed above . Would you please tell me the pins in the A,B,C slots?

Thanks


----------



## RichardSEL (Apr 5, 2010)

No, your Climatronic controller will not take the current of direct connection to heat pads. Only the heated seat's ECU with their more powerful switches inside will. They take the signal from your Climatronic controller and use that to switch over the heaters' elements. 
There is also the thermostat on each seat's element that switches off the heat when selected level is reached. That is why expensive (even from VW) Best get heated seats from scrapyard, and then change


----------



## aydiney (Apr 19, 2014)

RichardSEL said:


> No, your Climatronic controller will not take the current of direct connection to heat pads. Only the heated seat's ECU with their more powerful switches inside will. They take the signal from your Climatronic controller and use that to switch over the heaters' elements.
> There is also the thermostat on each seat's element that switches off the heat when selected level is reached. That is why expensive (even from VW) Best get heated seats from scrapyard, and then change


ok. is there anyone knows the code number of this heated seat's ECU?

And also which pins are required to connect with each ecu ?


----------



## aydiney (Apr 19, 2014)

I found a link 

http://workshop-manuals.com/seat/leon-mk1/heating_ventilation_air_conditioning_system/heating_ventilation_and_air_conditioning/air_conditioner/climatronic_air_conditioning_with_automatic_regulation/connectors_on_climatronic_control_unitj255/


It says pin 10 and 11 are right-left heater connections. But each connection must be two sided, right? which is the other one?


----------



## aydiney (Apr 19, 2014)

I also found an add for tiguan. The ECU unit must be the one I showed in red, right?
And I can use it my scirocco right?

In the add it says one control unit for 4 seats. But as I understand from your post was I need ecu for each seat.










thanks


----------



## RichardSEL (Apr 5, 2010)

Give the URL for this advert. But better you get the same ECU and wiring and plugs for the seats as you get them from the scrapyard IMO -- that way you know everything matches and has all worked in the past


----------



## aydiney (Apr 19, 2014)

This is the url. Your browser may need translation

http://www.sahibinden.com/ilan/yedek-parca-aksesuar-donanim-tuning-yedek-parca-otomobil-arazi-araci-volkswagen-tiguan-koltuk-isitma-seti-153653209/detay


----------



## RichardSEL (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks for the URL. It's all Turkish to me 

Yes, you will need seat ECU with this system. Seat ECU needs to be correct for the seat element. Get that when you find your seats. Don't try just another pad. 

I don't know if the ECU you get with your scrap seats will be compatible with this controller. But can say that there's been changes from old two window Climatronic controller to this style done in UK to give display on radio head unit. No problems reported for seat heating.

Seems logical to me that if you're getting scrap seats (or elements from scrap seats) then you get all the other pieces too...


----------



## golfi_vend (Nov 18, 2009)

Seatheating ECU doesn't matter if it's from climatronic or climatic. Diffrence is in wiring, climatic and climatronic have diffrent pins for wiring.


----------



## RichardSEL (Apr 5, 2010)

golfi_vend said:


> Seatheating ECU doesn't matter if it's from climatronic or climatic. Diffrence is in wiring, climatic and climatronic have diffrent pins for wiring.


The difference between old two-window Climatronic and Radio-display Climatronic is that there is two Re-circulation motors operated by the old controller, but only one motor control on the new. So when you change an _existing_ old Climatronic for new you only get one Re-circulation flap closing/opening.

Climatic vents' control are via Bowden cable


----------



## golfi_vend (Nov 18, 2009)

For that you solder 2 wires together.t


----------



## aydiney (Apr 19, 2014)

I think I found the ecu.










http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=111233733086&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en

It says that is for front seats. And also the privious advert says ONE ECU for FRONT SEATS.
So I need only one ECU?


----------



## aydiney (Apr 19, 2014)

I bought the climatronic as seen in my first post. So I called the person who sells the whole set with climatic option and asked the price not including the climatic. It didn't satisfy me again. I think I should buy each part from ebay.

So this ECU I priviously posted can either work with climatic or climatronic, right? I can buy it?

Also what could be my wiring parts code? Any idea?. I am sure ebay has it. How should I query ebay? "vw seat heater wiring" something or the code?


----------

